
Generics and Variance - pplonski86
https://medium.com/androidiots/generics-variance-2def0411ce1b
======
vivin
One point. Type erasure in Java is actually a bad thing -- this is because
generics were added after the fact, and in order to provide compatibility with
older code, Java only performs those checks at compile time. In some cases,
even with generics, you cannot guarantee type-safety in Java due to type-
erasure -- the information is essentially unavailable at runtime.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Type erasure in Java is actually a bad thing -- this is because generics
> were added after the fact

I'd argue it's a bad thing for Java-the-Language, but a good thing for Java-
the-Platform and it's ability to support languages with more advanced
typesystems but with interop with Java language code.

